# AFI



## Hoeks (Dec 1, 2005)

I am in the middle of my application for AFI. I decided to go for Cinematography (I am still struggling with the Directing application...because I feel my directing portfolio is stronger than my DP reel...)

Did anyone go through the process (I know about Nota) and can give me some help and insight?

I'd highly appreciate it. I am also curious about people who recently switched to LA and how it works out for them.

Best, 

Kris


----------

